# Album Itunes



## never-again-x3 (3 Août 2008)

Mon probleme est que je classe toutes mes musiques par album et parfois quand j'ai 2 chanson du meme chanteur meme genre meme album meme ilustration sa ne les affiche pas dan le meme album :hein: J'ai be"soin d'aiiiiiide Sil vous plait


----------



## imacg5mortel (3 Août 2008)

Je vois dequel problème tu parles.
Dans le menu "Obtenir des informations", parfois un des titres a une information que l'autre n'a pas.
Exemple il suffit qu'un titre n'a pas de N° de piste indiqué alors que l'autre en a pour que itunes les considère d'albums differents.
Essaye de selectionner les titres, de modifier leurs TAGs en même temps en cochant toutes les categories : Remplies (Artiste, Album) et celles qui sont eventuellement vides (Genre?)..
ça devrait marcher.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Août 2008)

Cela m'est un jour arrivé. Des fois, il y a un espace au début ou à la fin d'un titre, ou même d'un album etc...

Donc, je te conseille de revérifier tes tags...


----------



## fandipod (3 Août 2008)

Oui moi aussi ça m'est déjà arrivé mais je m'incruste dans la conversation!!! Je viens d'acheter un album et quand je le glisse dans mon ipodil n'apparait pas dedans alors qu'avec les autres albums(Coldplay par exemple) il apparait bien dedans! D'où vient ce problème?



Bonne soirée



Fandipod


----------



## never-again-x3 (4 Août 2008)

Toutes mes informations sont les mêmes et il s'y a aucun espaces :hein:


----------



## asticotboy (4 Août 2008)

Salut.

Certains morceaux d'un même album ont parfois plus d'informations que d'autres. Je m'explique : non seulement la cellule titre, album ou artiste peut être remplie, jusque là tout va bien... Par contre, si les compositeurs ne sont pas les mêmes sur tous les morceaux, plusieurs albums vont être créés.

(Enfin seulement si j'ai bien compris)


----------



## imacg5mortel (4 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Certains morceaux d'un même album ont parfois plus d'informations que d'autres. Je m'explique : non seulement la cellule titre, album ou artiste peut être remplie, jusque là tout va bien... Par contre, si les compositeurs ne sont pas les mêmes sur tous les morceaux, plusieurs albums vont être créés.
> 
> (Enfin seulement si j'ai bien compris)



C'est ce que je disais plus haut mais apparammennt le concerné ne lit pas les réponses...


----------



## asticotboy (4 Août 2008)

Autant pour moi imacg5... là c'est moi qui n'avait pas lu ... :rateau:


----------



## fandipod (4 Août 2008)

Ok mais est ce que vous pouvez répondre au post 4!!!!


Merci bonne soirée



Fandipod


----------



## imacg5mortel (5 Août 2008)

Est ce que les musiques de l'album n'apparaissent pas sur l'ipod ou c'est juste la pochette qui fait  défaut?


----------



## fandipod (5 Août 2008)

Tu parles à moi?


----------



## imacg5mortel (5 Août 2008)

oui oui


----------



## fandipod (5 Août 2008)

Beh en faite l'album apparait dans longlet lorsque je branche mon ipod sur mon pc mais il n'apparaît pas dans mon popod mais par contre il est possible de lire les morceaux quand je mets ces morceuax dans une liste de lecture!!!



Fandipod


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Août 2008)

Oui et normalement tu transfère comment ta musique de ton ordinateur vers ton iPod?
Synchronisation totale?
Synchronisation de quelques listes?
Manuellement?


----------



## fandipod (6 Août 2008)

Manuellement


----------



## bugs-bunny (27 Septembre 2008)

Salut les ptits loups !!!

solution assez simple ( a vrai dire j'avais le même problème et en cherchant un peu :hein::hein: n'est ce pas !!! j'ai trouvé la solution !!! )

tu te places sur le morceau en question tu cliques droit puis " obtenir des informations " puis sur le premier onglet tu coches " extraire d'une compilation" vérifie que c'est bien bien le même album et le tour est joué !!!! 

Pour ma part maintenant je n'ai plus qu'un cover flow pour tous les morceaux du même album  !

Voila it's all ! enfin presque il y a une autre solution plus simple pour ajouter tous les titres directement sur le meme album !!!  

j'oubliais .... tu copieras 100 fois je chercherais un peu avant de demander  
( j'ai toujours rêvé de dire ça, je l'ai tellement entendu quand j'étais en classe  )


----------

